# Siloam Springs State Park Illinois



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Stayed for the last 9 days at Siloam Springs State Park 30 miles east of Quincy, IL. We were helping with another Bible camp but this camp didn't allow RVs at the camp itself. Siloam Springs was only about 7 miles away so we drove back and forth everyday. Here's our set up. The good thing about the site is all of the roads are paved and the pads are for the most part very level, we didn't have to block at all and was only about 1/2 a bubble off level. this was the only drive in spot there was in the whole park. It is wide enough but there is a nice drop off at the edge. I did try to get into a couple of other sites but was having a hard time so took the easy way out. The park features a spring feed lake that is stocked spring and fall with trout and they do rent row boats, canoes and paddle boats for $8 for 2 hours. There is also a lot of hiking trails with a lot of hills as well as a separate horse camp and trails. the only thing that I didn't like was that there is only one shower house for 101 camp sites and it only has 2 showers in it. Primitive camping is $10 and Electric sites are $20. We only got to drive around the camp a couple of times, but it is well kept. We saw a bunch of deer even in the camp ground. We did have a problem with the breaker on the box popping on us when we ran the Air and water heater at the same time. We didn't have a chance to check out the gas lines so didn't have any gas to use for water heating or the Refridg. so had to act like Douglas on Green Acres and run only what would work together to have electricity. Our only problem is that we had to come back home a cut 5 yards that hadn't been cut for 10 - 15 days. and we also lost the end cap of the bumper and dragged the sewer hose for a number of miles, didn't lose it but will have to replace it because of all of the holes in it.

Tried to post pictures but didn't work. will try again later.

Here's the pictures I promised:

This is a picture of our camp site and camper















This is the end of camp ground, It has a shelter just for the campers to use and several trails down to the lake.

You can rent a tent or a cabin here.















some of the other camp sites near by.

One of our many visitors by the campground.


----------

